# Bilderwechsel bei Mousescroll



## Skyfire (27. Aug 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

ich hätte gerne auf meiner Website einen Bilderwechsel. Undzwar immer dann wenn ich mit der Maus über eine der Linkzeilen gehe.


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Bildwechsel</title>
</head>
<body>





[img]1.jpg[/img]






[url="Seite1.html"] Bild1 soll erscheinen</p>[/url]


[url="Seite1.html"] Bild2 soll erscheinen</p>[/url]


[url="Seite1.html"] Bild3 soll erscheinen</p>[/url]


</body>
</html>
```

Kann mir da einer was einfach empfeheln? Besonders ohne, dass ohne unter dem WinXP Service Pack2 gleich eine Warnung erscheint?

Die anderen Bilder sind einfach 2.jpg und 3.jpg...


----------



## Fry (27. Aug 2005)

Huhu,

ich glaube du suchst eher was mit Javascript als Java, kann das sein?  :wink: 

Fry


----------



## SebiB90 (27. Aug 2005)

[schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Java != Javascript[/schild]
dann mal zu deinem problem
so geht das:

```
<html> 
<head> 
<title>Bildwechsel</title> 
</head> 
<script>
function setImg(Pfad) {
  document.getElementById('bild').src = Pfad; 
}
</script>
<body> 




 
[img]1.jpg[/img] 

 

 


[url="Seite1.html"] Bild1 soll erscheinen</p>[/url] 


[url="Seite1.html"] Bild2 soll erscheinen</p>[/url] 


[url="Seite1.html"] Bild3 soll erscheinen</p>[/url] 


</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## Skyfire (27. Aug 2005)

Ah, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Und sorry für das falsch posten.
Aber kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen, wo ich was ändern muss wenn die Bilder in ne Ordner sind. 
zB index-Dateien. Ich hab das schon gerade versucht kam aber zu keinen Ergebniss : (


----------



## SebiB90 (27. Aug 2005)

du musst nur den pfad der bilder der funktion setImg übergeben
momentan ist ja das jetzt setImg('1.jpg')
mit ordner sieht es z.b. so aus setImg('ordnername/bild.jpg')


----------

